# 1950 Custom Schwinn "early" Hornet



## atencioee (Sep 20, 2022)

I just realized I never posted pictures of the 1950 custom Schwinn D-19 (early Hornet) that I completed a while back and use as my rider.


----------



## Tom Carroll (Sep 20, 2022)

That is a good looking ride…spokes are the best


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 20, 2022)

That's rad! Or is it "sick"? Back in my day we'd say "Far Out!!  Beautiful rider atnecioee!                
​


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Sep 21, 2022)

In my day we'd say...tightttt


----------



## tacochris (Sep 22, 2022)

Love the reverse paint scheme alot....the main white/accent green is beautiful.  The wheels remind me of my lowrider bike days in the early 90's.


----------

